# Baby getting oxygen at 37 week gestational age



## GWB34

Hello everyone , I hope some of you will reply to my concerns and give your opinions. My wife gave birth to what seemed liked healthy twins at 35 +4 weeks conceived by IVF, our baby boy is having some troubles. Lucas started having issues with bottle feeding so they put him on NG tube to help him get his strength up so he wouldn't wear out so often. He would take a bottle and the next feeding time he just didn't have the strength to do it again so NG tube went in. That has been going on a few days so they tried to up his feedings to more bottles and less tube feedings and he started dsating last night so now he's on a cannula tube with 30% oxygen, heart rates are good and all blood work came back normal and they are eating 25-35 ml every time they bottle feed. The nurses and doctors are all saying the same thing, that they are doing great but this is just preemie behavior and he needed the oxygen to help him get his energy up. I'm not sure if I should be asking them to do more or to check for anything that could be causing this.Just feel lost right now and hoping someone can help me from going nuts..


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: It sounds like he just needs that extra little bit of help for now. The only thing i can think of that could effect it is anything to do with the heart but i am sure if they had any concerns they would get that checked out quickly. 

my little boy was a 36 weeker so a bit different but he had a critical illness at 12 days old, when he was eventually able to be tried on a bottle feed he did the same kind of thing so he ended up having 10ml through a bottle and the rest through the tube forr 3-4 days as they slowly built it up and changed to complete bottle feeds. A full bottle was just a bit too much while he was building energy back up so i would guess thats whats happening with your little one too. 

Its hard work being a preemie so they use a lot of energy doing little things that we would take for granted with a full term or fully well baby :hugs:


----------



## minties

Lots of babies just need a bit of help. I don't have any experience with premature babies, but Emma came by c-section at 38+6 and needed help breathing. Her APGAR was a 3 when she was born and she was in the special care unit with CPAP, needed some oxygen and other help.


----------



## LaughOutLoud

If his heart is good then he just needs a bit of help until he is a bit stronger. I'm guessing they have checked this.


----------

